# Kia Vaporizer Review



## gmo (May 21, 2009)

So, I decided I needed to quit smoking weed about 2 weeks ago.  No, No, No....not like that.  I went out and bought a vaporizer, a Kia Vaporizer.  I had never vaporized before, but vaporizer reviews were read and I made a very informed decision.  There are many reasons I chose the Kia over some of the others.  It was priced right, it is portable (but does need to plug into a car or the wall), it comes in a nice locking case that the vaporizer itself folds into, It is made in the USA and has a great warranty, Lead-free, ceramic element, and lots of fun attachments can be purchased for it.  

For the first few days I wasn't that impressed with vaporizing, it is hard, and the drag is much different than smoking a pipe or bong. The hole in the chamber on the whip is the size of a pin tip and gets clogged easily.  The vaporizer came with screens, but they weren't recommended to be used.  Finally after a few days I really figured out how to use the dang thing, and put a screen in the chamber and found where the temperature needs to be set.  That is when my opinion on vapping changed.  I love it, the high is so intense, and .1g to .2g will get you STONED for a couple hours.  I got a glass-on-glass connector for my bong so the vaporizer can hook up to it also.

Overall, I am very satisfied with my choice and would recommend it to anyone looking for a good entry to mid level whip style vaporizer.  I'm loving vapping and not missing smoking one bit, my lungs are thanking me too!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 21, 2009)

what temp you find works best?


----------



## gmo (May 21, 2009)

It is just a dial (non digital) to adjust the temp.  I used my digital multimeter to measure the temperature and it said the element was 362F.  I'm not sure how accurate it is at that high of a temperature though, but it is right in the 'ideal' ballpark for vapping MJ.  The standard, non adjustable Kia is set to 356F permanently, I opted for the manually adjustable model.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 21, 2009)

Sounds good but since it's portable I would prefer it to look more stealthy. The huge label that tells everyone what it is trips me out.:joint:


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 21, 2009)

BTW,that sweet orange looking bud you have looks tastey!:hubba:


----------

